# Taking a trip, let me know what you think



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I am planning on taking a coyote hunting trip sometime in the near future and really don't know where to go. I should be getting laid off from work sometime around Dec 1st, so I plan on leaving for like a 3 day trip sometime around then. I guess I really just want to go somewhere that won't take 20 hours to drive to, but somewhere far enough to get a change of scenery if that makes any sense. I want to find either public land that is easy to figure out, or somewhere the land owners are prone to giving permission. I am not really asking anyone to divulge their "honey holes" or anything, just a general point in the right direction. Like a certain area of a state or something. If it's something you don't feel good about posting feel free to shoot me a PM. I always love getting those! Thanks a bunch!
-Jon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should contact castnshoot. He has a thread entitled "UTAH HELP" that you may be interested in if the distance isn't too far.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would think that you would find your fair share just driving south to Iowa. If you need a farmer contact pm me and I will give you his number. He farms in north west Iowa....you might just try it while heading off to other parts.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Pm sent, thanks!


----------

